

Ask HN: help me think of a domain name - noname

My co-founder and I are working on an online-auctions start-up but we can't agree on a name we both like (that has an available .com domain).<p>current contenders:
snapfive.com - entirely generic but easy to pronounce and spell
rumblesale.com - rhymes with jumble sale
bidnsee.com - make a bid and see if it's accepted<p>do you guys have any other ideas?<p>Raj
======
timf
Check out nameboy.com and sedo.com. Enter keywords and see what's available. I
find that helps with generating ideas.

And a lot of times someone might just want ~$100 for a domain which should be
easily justified if it's the right name.

On nameboy.com you can quickly see domains that _just_ have a .com taken,
those are probably easier to get under your control.

Recently I got a domain name I wanted by emailing the owner and making a
proposition because I noticed that it was just some default GoDaddy page.
Turns out he was indeed just a random web developer squatting on the name and
was happy to get a few bucks, not some nefarious domain squatter.

------
kadavy
You also may want to check out <http://brandstack.com> I haven't used it (I
have a friend who has), but apparently you can buy pre-made logos and domains.
Might find something you like.

------
eliot_sykes
Recommend you don't mention available domain names here to prevent sniping,
private message Raj if you've got a good one.

------
kadavy
Sorry to get all MBA, but do you have a value proposition in mind? That could
help with branding.

~~~
ryduh
I don't think you need to be sorry at all. You have a very valid question.

------
amac
I might have a proposition, email's in my profile.

------
adrianwaj
I've got: c l e a n z a p .

------
Mark_F
rumblesale.com

------
david927
rumblesale.com

------
newobj
rocktion.com

------
billpg
not-ebay.com?

